# Horror Movie Soundtrack Recommendations



## brkootnekoff (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm looking for some horror movie soundtracks consisting mainly of melodic, "creepy" orchestral tracks. 

I asked on facebook and I got a lot of recommendations for soundtracks by Benjamin Wallfisch. I listened to them, but they're not quite what I'm looking for.

I listened to the soundtrack for "The Witch" and I like the sound of the track that had the solo nyckelharpa in it. But that was only one track and I'm trying to make an entire orchestral track with that sort of tone. Does anyone know if there's a horror movie soundtrack out there with that general tone/mood throughout?

Thanks in advance!


----------

